# Lies!!



## Luke5533 (5/3/15)

I saw this today and i was infuriated. This woman discovered that nicotine is bad for your health, so she blames vaping? 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/women/wo...arette-WHO-ban-I-thought-vaping-was-safe.html


----------



## cfm78910 (5/3/15)

Stupid woman. There is a single digit IQ at work here.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (5/3/15)

cfm78910 said:


> Stupid woman. There is a single digit IQ at work here.


Actually there is a scientific name for what ails her. Its called id 10 T syndrome.!

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ET (5/3/15)

That was a masterfully written hatchetjob. Low down dirty journalism at it's best.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Manbearzombie (5/3/15)

Articles like this is the reason why I left the world of journalism. Science is better


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (5/3/15)

AAHH. Saw a post where someone said Aspirin was a killer. I take a small dose daily. Should I be afraid?


----------



## Kuhlkatz (6/3/15)

The solution is simple.. As a 'chemist', Mr. Patel should have known better - just reduce your effing intake.
If you are going to suck on an e-cig all day, opt for 0, 3 or 6 mg jooses, you know. Leave the 18, 24 and 36 mg stuff for the professionals.

Oh yes, and NONE of the products actually states on the containers that it contains nicotine. No, the clever bastards try to hide this fact by printing it so HUGE and OBVIOUS that you actually miss it.

I see idiots.....They are everywhere!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JW Flynn (6/3/15)

It sure does take her a long time to say noting, jeez... didn't even bother finisher her shit storry, lol... couldn't case less, hehe


----------



## ET (6/3/15)

Sorry for the sorta derail but this ballie that came in to have some lunch said he saw on Carte Blanche they said ecigs were worse for you than cigarettes. Did i miss this somehow?


----------



## JW Flynn (6/3/15)

it's all crap!! and no, I dont have dstv.. Internet internet internet, hehe, got a 20Mbps line and that keeps me well busy, hehe


----------



## cfm78910 (6/3/15)

Haven


ET said:


> Sorry for the sorta derail but this ballie that came in to have some lunch said he saw on Carte Blanche they said ecigs were worse for you than cigarettes. Did i miss this somehow?



Haven't seen it but wouldn't be surprised. They specialize in sensationalism and are desperate to hang on to their last 3 viewers.


----------

